# Looking in Florida



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi!

I don't have specific recommendations for you but I'll copy in some links I keep handy for breeder quests. I'll also add links to a couple of threads re service/therapy poodles.

Several of our member's poodles are service dogs so I hope they'll pop by and offer their insight. 

In the meantime:

https://poodleclubofamerica.org/find-a-poodle-breeder/
This link should get you to pages which direct you to folks within PCA who can help with breeder referrals for your desired area.

https://marketplace.akc.org/puppies/poodle
These are AKC registered breeders but review their websites thoroughly. Look for OFA, CHIC health testing info in the site. If not on the website, ask the breeder to provide all health testing results and links (this will be on the dam and sire fyi). In fact, do that with any breeder you make contact with. A quality breeder will not hesitate to show the health documentation.

"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!
"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!
All the breeders listed here are required to do appropriate health testing in order to list on that site.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/477233365657056/
Breeders here all do appropriate health testing.

https://www.poodlebreeders.com/
Another site with multiple breeders listed. Use the same caution. 

Most of us aren't breeders and don't have poodles for the purpose of showing, they are our loving companions. We are grateful tho to the breeders who do take the time and spend the money to show and health test their dogs so we can have our healthy and well bred pets. 

There are some sub forums here where you can find discussions of breeders recommended, and some, not so much. They're listed at the top of Poodle Talk. 

If you use the Search at the top of any page, use Advanced search for breeders in your area. 

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

----------------------

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/267603-service-dog-breeder-florida.html

This thread is about therapy poodles but there's some good information here re searching for a service or therapy poodle

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/269765-seeking-standard-poodle-breeders-therapy-dogs.html


----------



## PinkRayven (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

What she said! A responsible breeder will direct you to others with available dogs.

Boshi is expecting a spring litter, if that timeline works for you.

https://www.boshistandardpoodles.net/


----------

